# The Path Of Love



## Garden Knowm (Aug 16, 2008)

take the first step

Prevent Animal Cruelty by Adopting a Vegetarian Diet | ChooseVeg.com


----------



## soulflyx2k (Aug 16, 2008)

Totally agree.


----------



## Lacy (Aug 17, 2008)

*I hate animal cruelty *


----------



## Wordz (Aug 17, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I hate animal cruelty *


but I love a good burger. the quicker I eat meat the quicker the poor little animal gets out of the evil farm. I say the good outweighs the bad on this one.


----------



## Benassi (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 17, 2008)

Benassi said:


>


oh I get it... thanks..... 

Now why don't your grab your ankles .. cause I am pretty sure your arse hole is made for my COCK.... looks like a perfect fit...

Everything makes sense now... I could never figure out what I was suppose to do with my COCK...

While your at it, have your WHOLE family line up... I think I got enough to go around...

iloveyou


Teeth are for KILLING MILLIONS of beings, burning them and soaking them in hot oil and then eating the remains... 

fuck.. I thought teeth were just a gimmick and a scam devised by THE UNITED DENTAL ASSOCIATION...


----------



## TrailerTrashed (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow, strong opinions from people I can tell are passionate about this subject. My two cents: Animal cruelity is a horrible reality. So is human cruelity. One of the reasons humans have been so successful on this planet is our ability to adapt and eat what is readily available. To you it seems like killing and eating animals is cruel, to me it seems like the natural order of things. I respect your lifestyle and views, I just dont agree. You have the luxury of choosing your diet. You are lucky. Many on this planet still have to eat what is available. A child in a village in Africa that subsides on goat meat because thats what her family raises and can afford, is not cruel in any way. What about other animals that kill and eat meat? Are they horrible cruel beings? I beleave God gave me the beast of this land to use for me and my childrens benefit. Thats what His word tells me. They like all of Gods gifts should always be treated with respect. Never wasted or takin for granted and always looked on with great graditude. These are my views. I dont expect others to agree or conform. Only accept. Keep an open mind! Not everyone lives like you. IMO Much Love.


----------



## Benassi (Aug 17, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> oh I get it... thanks.....
> 
> Now why don't your grab your ankles .. cause I am pretty sure your arse hole is made for my COCK.... looks like a perfect fit...
> 
> ...


I have a semi... Keep going.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 17, 2008)

Benassi said:


> I have a semi... Keep going.



lol.. nice.... yeah, i have a way with words.... 

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 17, 2008)

TrailerTrashed said:


> Wow, strong opinions from people I can tell are passionate about this subject. My two cents: Animal cruelity is a horrible reality. So is human cruelity. One of the reasons humans have been so successful on this planet is our ability to adapt and eat what is readily available. To you it seems like killing and eating animals is cruel, to me it seems like the natural order of things. I respect your lifestyle and views, I just dont agree. You have the luxury of choosing your diet. You are lucky. Many on this planet still have to eat what is available. A child in a village in Africa that subsides on goat meat because thats what her family raises and can afford, is not cruel in any way. What about other animals that kill and eat meat? Are they horrible cruel beings? I beleave God gave me the beast of this land to use for me and my childrens benefit. Thats what His word tells me. They like all of Gods gifts should always be treated with respect. Never wasted or takin for granted and always looked on with great graditude. These are my views. I dont expect others to agree or conform. Only accept. Keep an open mind! Not everyone lives like you. IMO Much Love.


Mr. Trash,

Fortunately for me I have been to 50+ developing countries.. traveled extensively in Africa, Asia, Middle East, Eastern Europe and Central America. The food problem is NUTZ... eggs in the poerwst village in Honduras cost more than the eggs at your local Costco! 

Many kids grow up only eating rice, bean, and tea... and they spend their entire life on this diet.... i have seen it first hand... spending weeks and weeks wit these people in more than 50 isolated locations (no electricity, no clean water, often no water at all) locations...

I can also share with you my experience regarding GOD.... the animal you ate, the animal that you feed your children... is GOD... IS.... it IS... GOD...

The chicken that you pick up in the safeway supermarket wrapped in foil...
yep, that's GOD...

You don;t have to take my word for it.. and you sure as fook don;t need the bible.. 

Just stop talking and sit still perfectly still.. go beyond.. right and wrong.. go beyond word.. go behind the curtain SELF... go beyond all statements of I AM... GIVE up all defensiveness.... all excuses, all explanations... go beyond andy sensory perception or mental chatter...

SURENDER to what IS.... 

until you are nothing that can be comprehended by the MIND.. as NOTHING that can be described with words... then you can see.. that the chicken is GOD... 

eating GOD is fun... seriously..

iloveyou


----------



## Benassi (Aug 17, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> Mr. Trash,
> 
> Fortunately for me I have been to 50+ developing countries.. traveled extensively in Africa, Asia, Middle East, Eastern Europe and Central America. The food problem is NUTZ... eggs in the poerwst village in Honduras cost more than the eggs at your local Costco!
> 
> ...


Ok, Bear Grylls.


----------



## TrailerTrashed (Aug 17, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> Mr. Trash,
> 
> Fortunately for me I have been to 50+ developing countries.. traveled extensively in Africa, Asia, Middle East, Eastern Europe and Central America. The food problem is NUTZ... eggs in the poerwst village in Honduras cost more than the eggs at your local Costco!
> 
> ...


Dear mister 

You speak with a fork tounge my friend. I have changed my mind and decided you are just a lonely miserable wierdo. In one text you talk of ass fucking the guys whole family, then you say God is a chicken. You smokin something more than marijuana. You try and act traveled, intelligent, and spiritual. Your a rude egotistical loser. If you are "Staff" and this is how staff treats the members here..No thanx. I'm gone. Your garbage vegatarian reteric bores me. (I dont buy my chickens in no store, we raise em out back and use them as needed. Oh and we see God in plants to. You dont? Its o.k to use them as you please? You eat plants you eat God to. Welcome to the world of living off what God gave us to live off.) Open your mind you close minded fool, your energy is black and ugly. IMO Much Love.


----------



## Dfunk (Aug 17, 2008)

This is a very interesting thread - keep it going please. In my opinion if you can gather or produce it yourself then I see no problem with it.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 17, 2008)

Benassi said:


> Ok, Bear Grylls.



had to google him... thanks


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 17, 2008)

TrailerTrashed said:


> Dear mister
> 
> You speak with a fork tounge my friend. I have changed my mind and decided you are just a lonely miserable wierdo. In one text you talk of ass fucking the guys whole family, then you say God is a chicken. You smokin something more than marijuana. You try and act traveled, intelligent, and spiritual. Your a rude egotistical loser. If you are "Staff" and this is how staff treats the members here..No thanx. I'm gone. Your garbage vegatarian reteric bores me. (I dont buy my chickens in no store, we raise em out back and use them as needed. Oh and we see God in plants to. You dont? Its o.k to use them as you please? You eat plants you eat God to. Welcome to the world of living off what God gave us to live off.) Open your mind you close minded fool, your energy is black and ugly. IMO Much Love.



hello mr. trash...


The ass fooking the family was a metaphor.. it was applying the logic from a previous post to other situations we encounter in life... 

It was my way of illustrating the incorrect use of TEETH being a reason to torture animals...

WHEN ONE GETS OFFENDED, one looses themeaning of what is being said...

IN OTHER WORDS....
stop being so self important and you can see what is really going on...

nobody can offend you or upset you... UNLESS you are EGO... 

the example I chose was the relationship of penis to asshole regarding THEIR shape... as was earlier compared... the shape of teeth to what they are to be used for...

it was not ment to be offensive in any way... this discussion is not about me or bennasi.. that is why he/she did not take offense...

it is about understanding perspective... this is hard to UNDERSTAND or appreciate when ONE approaches conversation with enormous self importance and EGO...

I truly apologize for offering you the opportunity to project your anger and venom.. (i used that word for you )... 

STOP reading into my posts and you will see their is nothing offensive.. 

Ihave no stance...

AND like I said, eating god is fun... and yes.... plants are GOD too..

so who are you really arguing with?

and why would you lash out at me?

iloveyou


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm an omnivore.I believe animals that are used for food should be killed quickly, and should not be wasted.When we were evolving, one of the main reasons we evolved in the manner we did, with large brains used for tool making, reasoning, etc, is because of the extra protein we got from animals.The tiger has no remorse, it's just nature.When I die, something will eat my remains, and the cycle will go on.


----------



## B.. (Aug 18, 2008)

what if carrots and broccoli silently screams and is in pain when you pick it? 
will u eat nothing?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 18, 2008)

B.. said:


> what if carrots and broccoli silently screams and is in pain when you pick it?
> will u eat nothing?



A valid point worth exploring.... 

what other options are their? 

Eating animals is one thing... taking millions and millions of animals and raising them in fields of poop, injecting them with chemicals and then slaughtering them sounds like it could be bad for the soul...

just as modifying, plants and cover the planet in chemical fertilizers and pest sprays sounds like a bad deal too...

In a recent trip to Mississippi, i came across a huge corn production area... they can;t grow any other food besides corn in that region because the chemicals they sed are specialized to kill all plants except corn... and now the people want to grow other vegetables.. but they can't

something to learn from...

It goes way beyond being a vegetarian or omnivore or meat eater... it comes down to intention and doing what IS BEST for yourself... IF ONE new what they were doing to their BEING as whole when they consumed this tortured energy called food, ONE wold never eat such foods....

Be 100% selfish and demand the best for yourself and that inclides the FOOD you eat....iloveyou


----------



## Florida Girl (Aug 18, 2008)

Personally I love meat too much to give it up. Steak, burgers, chicken, fish, pork... ALL GOOD!!!!

I think the only way I could go vegetarian would be if I had to kill the animals myself. Although I'd have no problem with fish as I spear fish and lobster hunt already. Land animals are a different story... I think the only way I could intentionally kill one would be if A) it were attacking me or someone else or B) it was a matter of survival and my only potential source of food.


My only advice to those that go vegetarian is stock up on the Beno! I used to share an office with a vegetarian... OMG... he had the WORST gas!!! His wife and kids are also vegetarian and when they would come to visit him at the office I'd have to clear out for a few hours...it was a family stinkfest!!! PEEEEWWWWWW.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Aug 19, 2008)

Plants are GOD too, talking down to those that choose to eat meat is just as immoral. Before anyone tries to jump down my throat let me say, I'm not pointing the finger at anyone, just saying in general.

Also, not all food is raised and treated in such an inhumane way- hence why there is such a huge organic "free range" movement... The ways they treat the animals for most of the general food market is fucking sickening and downright WRONG, and all that negative treatment is passed down to the consumer (in plant food as well, i.e. pesticides, chemicals, etc.). Not only are we treating these animals and plants in manners that should make us sick- we are inadvertently treating ourselves in this manner as well. 

Becoming a vegetarian doesn't fix everything.. but organic and 'free range' food will make the difference for sure (and seriously, once you taste how REAL food should taste, you will never want to go back to that CRAP they've been trying to pass off as food).. support your local economy, get out to your local farmer's market and start talking to these people- talk to the people who produce your food and start asking questions. The first step to making a difference is taking personal responsibility.. YOU choose where to get your food, YOU choose what manner it is produced in- if the reality of how food is produced in makes you sick, look in the mirror- YOU choose whether these people continue making money using these inhumane methods..


----------



## Green on Green (Aug 19, 2008)

Well I love meat. Steak: The bloodier the better, Chicken: Fry that shit up, Fish: any way its prepared is scrumdiddlyumptious.

I also love pitching in the anal sex department  or at least the dirty Sanchez. 

I guess I'm really going to hell.

I still have yet to hear a valid explanation from Vegans/ Vegetarians regarding humans' possession of canine teeth. Why do we have them if we werent supposed to use them to tear into the succulent juicy flesh of an animal perched on the lower rungs of the food chain ladder? 

Those animal do it for survival, and yes, sometimes for sport (ever see a cat fuck with an injured mouse?). 

The Animal Cruelty doctrine has gotten out of hand. If these animals are so noble and worthy of indefinite exoneration from that slaughterhouse and deserve the same rights as people....Then what are we going to do about these fucking murderous lions killing all of those gazelles and antelope on the African plains!!?? What about the slave trading ants that raise and herd aphids simply for the sweet nectar they produce.... 

A TRAVESTY!!! DEPLORABLE!!?? 

WE MUST TAKE ACTION NOW!!!


And while we are at it, we must stop the greedy bovine from devouring all of our natural grass life.....plants are people too....right?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 19, 2008)

Green on Green said:


> If these animals are so noble and worthy of indefinite exoneration from that slaughterhouse and deserve the same rights as people....Then what are we going to do about these fucking murderous lions killing all of those gazelles and antelope on the African plains!!?? What about the slave trading ants that raise and herd aphids simply for the sweet nectar they produce....



it doesn't happen this way.... i see your point.. but animals do not act the way you portray them...


----------



## bobharvey (Aug 19, 2008)

"It is not what enters into the mouth that defiles the man, but what proceeds out of the mouth, this defiles the man." Matthew 15:11

And Jesus ate fish.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

I have to disagree with you there...a lion, or cat, can usually be heard purring as it kills things.Now, my domestic cats are as mean as they come...some kill quickly...but my daughter's cat will torture a mouse for hours if you let him.He chews off the tail first.Then the feet.He tosses it around, and lets it almost get away.I usually end up giving it to one of the quick kill kitties,because I hate to see anything suffer.I suppose if there were no other alternative, I'd kill it myself to put it out of its misery.Yes, animals can do things that look remarkably like cruelty to me.


Garden Knowm said:


> it doesn't happen this way.... i see your point.. but animals do not act the way you portray them...


----------



## bobharvey (Aug 19, 2008)

Animals have one factor for motivation. That is instinct.

Man has reason. Some animals may have reasoning capacities but not quite to the extent we have.

We are at the top of the food chain so shouldn't we be responsible for those under our domain? Man is responsible for the everything we dominate. That is what comes with power. So eventually man will evolve away from taking something dead to replenish life. We will live off of life or spirit alone. The time will come it is just not here yet.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't necessarily believe animals have no reasoning...it's not like we know what they think,or if they think.We're not better, just different.


bobharvey said:


> Animals have one factor for motivation. That is instinct.
> 
> Man has reason. Some animals may have reasoning capacities but not quite to the extent we have.
> 
> We are at the top of the food chain so shouldn't we be responsible for those under our domain? Man is responsible for the everything we dominate. That is what comes with power. So eventually man will evolve away from taking something dead to replenish life. We will live off of life or spirit alone. The time will come it is just not here yet.


----------



## Benassi (Aug 19, 2008)

God doesn't exist, therefor this thread isn't really here.

/thread


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 19, 2008)

bobharvey said:


> "It is not what enters into the mouth that defiles the man, but what proceeds out of the mouth, this defiles the man." Matthew 15:11
> 
> And Jesus ate fish.


sweet...

and what do you know?


----------



## DanktheDudemanNuggets (Aug 19, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Plants are GOD too, talking down to those that choose to eat meat is just as immoral. Before anyone tries to jump down my throat let me say, I'm not pointing the finger at anyone, just saying in general.
> 
> Also, not all food is raised and treated in such an inhumane way- hence why there is such a huge organic "free range" movement... The ways they treat the animals for most of the general food market is fucking sickening and downright WRONG, and all that negative treatment is passed down to the consumer (in plant food as well, i.e. pesticides, chemicals, etc.). Not only are we treating these animals and plants in manners that should make us sick- we are inadvertently treating ourselves in this manner as well.
> 
> Becoming a vegetarian doesn't fix everything.. but organic and 'free range' food will make the difference for sure (and seriously, once you taste how REAL food should taste, you will never want to go back to that CRAP they've been trying to pass off as food).. support your local economy, get out to your local farmer's market and start talking to these people- talk to the people who produce your food and start asking questions. The first step to making a difference is taking personal responsibility.. YOU choose where to get your food, YOU choose what manner it is produced in- if the reality of how food is produced in makes you sick, look in the mirror- YOU choose whether these people continue making money using these inhumane methods..


I agree just like eating gm plants and veggies they are destroying life in plants as well so I am not going to go stop eating meat and become a vegetarian because people think the way those poor animals are being raised but I'm not gonna support those dick heads at the same time organic is the way to go with meat and veggies.


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 20, 2008)

i am a keen hunter i love nothing more than the thrill of the chase, a few hours of tracking an injured animal is like a good blast of salvia a breath of fresh air. 

in the wild this can also happen some times the pray gets away and is left to die slowly. i am an animal as are we all if we think. i always eat my pray and treat the meat in a fair manner. if you were a mouse do you think the cat would hesitate i don't.

i think the only reason the world is so screwed up is that people are trying too hard to be high and mighty . and not following there instincts. 

correct me if i am wrong but don't most veggies have to take vitamin pill's just to get what we as meat eaters get naturally.

i hope i have not angered anyone. 

this is my point of view so don't expect an apology from me.

Have fun i know i do.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 20, 2008)

kulan hunter said:


> i am a keen hunter i love nothing more than the thrill of the chase, a few hours of tracking an injured animal is like a good blast of salvia a breath of fresh air.
> 
> in the wild this can also happen some times the pray gets away and is left to die slowly. i am an animal as are we all if we think. i always eat my pray and treat the meat in a fair manner. if you were a mouse do you think the cat would hesitate i don't.
> 
> ...


nice post.

no it is not necessary to eat pills or supplements if you are vegetarian..

At the watering holes around the planet, animals come together and drink together... thre is very little if ANY killing at the watering holes, gators, lions, anacondas, gazelle and bison all drink together,.. rhinos, hipos and endless other animals, that walk and fly come together..

IN the developing world where animals still move arond thestreets tgetehr, cats, dogs, monkey, parrots, racoons etc.... the animals live in harmony together.... Never have I seen a wild dog chase a cat... I have seen birds on th back of gators.. and the ist of mixing goes b and on.. 

I am not saying that I disagree with you.. contrary.. I agree with you. these animals go on what you call "instinct"... 

They rarely kill.. they only kill out of necessity.. 

I highly doubt more than 1% of the people on the internet even KNOW what the word necessity means... 
SO when I hear people defending their ignorance regarding what they need to eat and what they don;t and what they were ment to do or not do.. it is water under the bridge.. cause they speak from their mind and from what the read and hear about.. and actually have zero real life experience regarding necessity....

iloveyou


----------



## wackymack (Aug 20, 2008)

animals shouldnt be tourtured to death ie veil,never will touch it

but i love a great steak so i guess im a hypocrite bc cows get tourtured before entering the laughter house and be tickled to death


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 20, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> nice post.
> 
> no it is not necessary to eat pills or supplements if you are vegetarian..
> 
> ...



thank you for clearing that up for me i was under the impression that a vegetarian diet lacked in certain vitamins and or minerals,

i have travelled a fair bit myself generally on hunts and yes animals hunt out of necessity, i am not going to pretend that i have ever been needy for anything but the thrill of life. and the time i feel most alive is out living wild with just a knife and my brain. in a foreign country where no one speaks your language. that as close to my roots as i can get, i would love a predator that could match the human intellect and strength. 


wackymack i think a steak tastes better when you have put the effort in to hunting and killing it your self especially if you only have water in your pack and you're miles from civilisation.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 20, 2008)

wackymack said:


> animals shouldnt be tourtured to death ie veil,never will touch it
> 
> but i love a great steak so i guess im a hypocrite bc cows get tourtured before entering the laughter house and be tickled to death


I wouldn't call yo a hypocrite.. it's part of the evolution of awareness...

Your process makes perfect sense to me.. t;s called honesty.. more people shouldl try it.. instead of defending their ignorance or MAKING up bullshit stories. and then defending these fairy tales... makes life more fun just to keep it real..

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 20, 2008)

kulan hunter said:


> i think a steak tastes better when you have put the effort in to hunting and killing it your self especially if you only have water in your pack and you're miles from civilisation.



word 


Hunger - another feeling or sensation that many claim to have felt.. but have no idea... where it's origins come from..deep deep with in... is it really hunger...? 

iloveyou

thanks for sharing.. your experiences sound awesome!!!


----------



## wackymack (Aug 20, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> I wouldn't call yo a hypocrite.. it's part of the evolution of awareness...
> 
> Your process makes perfect sense to me.. t;s called honesty.. more people shouldl try it.. instead of defending their ignorance or MAKING up bullshit stories. and then defending these fairy tales... makes life more fun just to keep it real..
> 
> iloveyou


 
i love you too,lets go do something,do you recieve?lol jk


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 20, 2008)

wackymack said:


> i love you too,lets go do something,do you recieve?lol jk






in that order...


----------



## wackymack (Aug 20, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> in that order...


 
so i see,your a dirty boi,you like that weird s&m bdsm stuff as well as prison style

just messin wit you

peace meng


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 20, 2008)

i don't know about real hunger but i have seen it. i get the gist of it the gripping stomach pains the light headed dizziness i have felt. that was only after 6 days without food, some of these people i have seen are lucky if they get anything that is remotely nutritious once a fortnight. i can but imagine the pain and the suffering they were going though, i think that animal activists should put there efforts in to saving the human race before the animals.

GK i was under the impression from your earlier post's that you were a **** but as i come to interact with you, ii may have taken the wrong view on the mode of your dialect. i think many would. i am sorry for judging a book by the first page.

respect


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 20, 2008)

WEll, I felt hunger.After my dad died,we had no food a lot.I remember fighting over a can of tuna with my brother.I lived in a car with my mom for a couple of weeks.The houses we did get always had something wrong with the plumbing, we had shit landlords,etc.If it wasn't for a couple of my older brothers letting me live with them and feeding me, I'd have been hungry a lot longer than I was. I know hunger.I don't really feel it anymore.And I usually only eat once a day, from habit.Some days, I'll just eat a plate full of fresh sliced tomatoes from my garden. I cook with chicken and ground beef a lot,because theyre cheap and versatile.The kids get to eat, and I swear to you now, I'd be a whore before I'd ever let them starve.But I eat meat.I don't think I necessarily eat a lot, but its part of my diet.So maybe its bad karma for me.But I try to have good karma in other ways.I do love animals.I take in a lot of them.I feed the wild ones who sneak up on the back porch.I've gotten in fights with my neighbors Because they shoot strays.But I can't afford to go strictly vegan.I don't want to.I may be forced to in the future, because there deems to be something wrong with my digestion, and I'm getting where I can't eat fats.I'll miss meat.


Garden Knowm said:


> word
> 
> 
> Hunger - another feeling or sensation that many claim to have felt.. but have no idea... where it's origins come from..deep deep with in... is it really hunger...?
> ...


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 20, 2008)

stoney i know this might not help much but 

there are some of the giant mushroom family that have the texture of meat and you could use a beef flavoured gravy.(with no animal fats).

but they can be quite expensive


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 20, 2008)

I know...my doctor won't listen when I tell him, and I can't afford to rack up bills.I don't even know whats wrong.Just, if I eat anything with a lot of fat, I get what I like to call...rocket ass.


kulan hunter said:


> stoney i know this might not help much but
> 
> there are some of the giant mushroom family that have the texture of meat and you could use a beef flavoured gravy.(with no animal fats).
> 
> but they can be quite expensive


----------



## kulan hunter (Aug 20, 2008)

i am lucky in that respect as i live in england although the health service is quite bad at least it there and free, and most of the time they do listen to you but it takes ages to get the treatment.

have you tried any of the online help sites for medical illnesses. i sure there is some.

i wish you all the luck in the world and hope you find it is something trivial.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 20, 2008)

Well, thank you very much for your regards.We'd better get back on topic.


kulan hunter said:


> i am lucky in that respect as i live in england although the health service is quite bad at least it there and free, and most of the time they do listen to you but it takes ages to get the treatment.
> 
> have you tried any of the online help sites for medical illnesses. i sure there is some.
> 
> i wish you all the luck in the world and hope you find it is something trivial.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 21, 2008)

Avocados, walnuts and fish...

pretty much the best fats and only fats you need..

if you can afford fish oil pills.. I highly recommend it.. 

it is the omegas 3,6,9 that keeps cell walls young and flexible and it is the same fat that make the brain...!!

iloveyou

paleo diet - Paleolithic Diet Page (Paleo Diet, Caveman Diet, Hunter/Gatherer Diet)

follow this diet for 6 weeks.. and yu will not even believe the changes... 

if you just cut out all breads, sugar and salt for 4 weeks.. you will become a totally different person... your thoughts, your skin, your poops. all different...

I haven't been sick in 6 years... endless energy, strong as a horse, fast one too... pretty much a freak of nature.. but i was not born like this.. i was a taco bell eating mofo... i made the switch... taco bell yummy 

cutting sugar (this includes breads) and salt out of the diet is truly remarkable...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 21, 2008)

Look, man, bread is a poor man's staple.Actually, I don't eat it that much.I did make some biscuits tonight though.Yum.I don't know if the fish and stuff would help with rocket ass.Seems to be any fat I eat or drink.And sometimes milk.I don't get to drink a lot of milk, but I'll never completely give it up.


Garden Knowm said:


> Avocados, walnuts and fish...
> 
> pretty much the best fats and only fats you need..
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunnysideup (Aug 21, 2008)

wackymack said:


> animals shouldnt be tourtured to death ie veil,never will touch it
> 
> but i love a great steak so i guess im a hypocrite bc cows get tourtured before entering the laughter house and be tickled to death


It is okay to love a good steak, it does not make you a hypocrite!
Also, not all cows are tortured before a slaughter. If you buy your meat from a reputable slaughter house, they are slaughtered very humanely. Not all slaughter houses mistreat their animals. Yes, some do, not all.

Eat meat and don't feel guilty!! It is good to have a well rounded diet...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 21, 2008)

Cal it "dead animals" and slowly awaken to reality...


----------



## wackymack (Aug 21, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Look, man, bread is a poor man's staple.Actually, I don't eat it that much.I did make some biscuits tonight though.Yum.I don't know if the fish and stuff would help with rocket ass.Seems to be any fat I eat or drink.And sometimes milk.I don't get to drink a lot of milk, but I'll never completely give it up.


 
so when u refer to rocket ass is this what your talkin about?

National Association of Rocketry


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 21, 2008)

No, liquified poop shoots out of your butt like a rocket.


wackymack said:


> so when u refer to rocket ass is this what your talkin about?
> 
> National Association of Rocketry


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 21, 2008)

This thing is, there is more than one path to "love" and "Knowledge"...one man's way is not necessarily the way for another man.We are what we are.The beauty is in the difference.Accepting that, while you might not agree with one person's path,it doesn't mean their way to the destination is the "wrong" one.Some people eat the meat of dead animals.Some don't.Some believe one way,some don't.Everything we do is a learning experience...not necessarily black or white, good or bad,it just IS.Knowing that, and being able to lay aside all preconceived notions and barriers,and judgements....is LOVE. IMO.


Garden Knowm said:


> Cal it "dead animals" and slowly awaken to reality...


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 21, 2008)

Lactose intolerant, my mother has had that for ....longer then your are old. Some breads etc, she can't eat because they have dairy products.... just wondering?? VV


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 21, 2008)

I've never been before...drank milk all my life...this started at about 27 years of age...three years ago....my mom made fried potatoes all the time...if I tried to eat those now, my butt would get the heaves.


VictorVIcious said:


> Lactose intolerant, my mother has had that for ....longer then your are old. Some breads etc, she can't eat because they have dairy products.... just wondering?? VV


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 21, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> This thing is, there is more than one path to "love" and "Knowledge"...one man's way is not necessarily the way for another man.We are what we are.The beauty is in the difference.Accepting that, while you might not agree with one person's path,it doesn't mean their way to the destination is the "wrong" one.Some people eat the meat of dead animals.Some don't.Some believe one way,some don't.Everything we do is a learning experience...not necessarily black or white, good or bad,it just IS.Knowing that, and being able to lay aside all preconceived notions and barriers,and judgements....is LOVE. IMO.


I agree.... NOT accepting another's PATH is to stumble on ONE's own path...

At some point on "the path" ONE does see that we are one... 

In the process of loseing this SELF... this delusional identity.. one see's that nothing should suffer or die for ONE's own selfish existence... 

This does not mean that those who have achieved this awareness and practice should judge those who haven't.. as a matter of fact.. those that do JUDGE have not achieved this awareness...

iloveyou


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 21, 2008)

I agree with you on many points,there.But we arent one yet.We are all trying to get back to one.There is more than one truth, I guess is what I'm trying to say.


Garden Knowm said:


> I agree.... NOT accepting another's PATH is to stumble on ONE's own path...
> 
> At some point on "the path" ONE does see that we are one...
> 
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 21, 2008)

Generate sexual/bio-electrical energy often. Realize there are two paths of love. The path of the serpent is when the sexual/bio-electrical energy does not rise within you. This is the path of nature that produces physical children and family. The path of the Dove does not produce physical children but astral children instead. The sexual/bio-electrical energy is forced up the spine. Both paths are different and both paths will bring the final result but both paths will not bring the same experiences. Choose well. There are infinite possibilities within the present moment. Both are worthy........


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 21, 2008)

Modern survivalism?I knew you pasted that!


tipsgnob said:


> Generate sexual/bio-electrical energy often. Realize there are two paths of love. The path of the serpent is when the sexual/bio-electrical energy does not rise within you. This is the path of nature that produces physical children and family. The path of the Dove does not produce physical children but astral children instead. The sexual/bio-electrical energy is forced up the spine. Both paths are different and both paths will bring the final result but both paths will not bring the same experiences. Choose well. There are infinite possibilities within the present moment. Both are worthy........


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 21, 2008)

*what?? you saying that does not sound like me??*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 21, 2008)

No, it doesn't...and therefore I looked it up! Open Topic! I love you, man.


tipsgnob said:


> *what?? you saying that does not sound like me??*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 21, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, it doesn't...and therefore I looked it up! Open Topic! I love you, man.


*it's hard to be serious because love stinks....*


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 21, 2008)

hume
"when all of a sudden I am surpriz'd to find, that instead of the usual copulations of propositions, is, and is not, I meet with no proposition that is not connected with an ought, or an ought not. This change is imperceptible; but is however, of the last consequence. For as this ought, or ought not, that expresses some new relation or affirmation, 'tis necessary that it shou'd be observ'd and explain'd; and at the same time that a reason should be given; for what seems altogether inconceivable, how this new relation can be a deduction from others, which are entirely different from it."

just because you ate meat in the past is not a reason to eat meat in the future...


----------



## jackonthebox (Aug 21, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> A valid point worth exploring....
> 
> what other options are their?
> 
> ...



ok. so I only read the first two pages of this. but I just want to say: Garden Knowm, I really like the way you think. where did you get such wisdom? I especially like the everything is god idea, although I haven't completely wrapped my head around it, I've been working on it for a while though and it fascinates me. 

anyways, I gotta say, I'm still eating meat. But honestly, I prefer to eat wild game that I have hunted. Organic man!!..except the killing it part.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 21, 2008)

Because the meatless path isn't for everyone.


poutineeh said:


> just because you ate meat in the past is not a reason to eat meat in the future...


I believe that you should only take as much as you need, and hunting yourself is a good way to ensure baalnce.


jackonthebox said:


> ok. so I only read the first two pages of this. but I just want to say: Garden Knowm, I really like the way you think. where did you get such wisdom? I especially like the everything is god idea, although I haven't completely wrapped my head around it, I've been working on it for a while though and it fascinates me.
> 
> anyways, I gotta say, I'm still eating meat. But honestly, I prefer to eat wild game that I have hunted. Organic man!!..except the killing it part.


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 21, 2008)

even if you dont care about animal rights, i still think being vegetarian is still very practical.
each trophic level you go through, you lose energy. so if you invest, for example, 1,000,000 calories in a cow, you will only get about 100,000 calories of energy. if you went right to the source of the plants, you wouldnt lose that energy, and there would be more food to go around and less waste.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 21, 2008)

I understand your point.I don't personally waste food, coming from a poor family.And I do like animals.I also eat certain animals for food.I am an omnivore.I don't feel bad about this.I don't torture them,I don't waste food.


poutineeh said:


> even if you dont care about animal rights, i still think being vegetarian is still very practical.
> each trophic level you go through, you lose energy. so if you invest, for example, 1,000,000 calories in a cow, you will only get about 100,000 calories of energy. if you went right to the source of the plants, you wouldnt lose that energy, and there would be more food to go around and less waste.


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 22, 2008)

I am, frankly, stunned by some of the behavior I've just so unfortunately run across in this thread. 


Garden Knowm said:


> oh I get it... thanks.....
> 
> Now why don't your grab your ankles .. cause I am pretty sure your arse hole is made for my COCK.... looks like a perfect fit...
> 
> ...


Wouldn't that qualify as a personal attack made on someone, based essentially on nothing but a divergence of opinion? Wouldn't that qualify as a a "rule breaker" had it been done by any other member towards staff? What makes staff so different, so special, that they might be allowed to post in such a "friendly" manner? Even before our new shiny rules came into play... wow. At least have some creativity about it, then.

All because some people actually have the gall to admit they like meat. GK, you like to proselytize, a lot. And that's fine, many of the posts you like to put up have good messages. But, how about putting the behavior that better matches those words behind it?  Honestly, was such a reaction really called for?


----------



## bobharvey (Aug 22, 2008)

poutineeh said:


> even if you dont care about animal rights, i still think being vegetarian is still very practical.
> each trophic level you go through, you lose energy. so if you invest, for example, 1,000,000 calories in a cow, you will only get about 100,000 calories of energy. if you went right to the source of the plants, you wouldnt lose that energy, and there would be more food to go around and less waste.


exactly! learned that shyt in high school biology


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 22, 2008)

*wow...seamaidens got her panties in a wad...I do believe....uh...by the way, I don't think your supposed to have that picture in your signature....just saying*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 22, 2008)

*when you leave a negative rep you should be man enough to include your name...man up...........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 22, 2008)

*manners??? did you daves account to leave the second negative rep?*


----------



## spark1 (Aug 22, 2008)

*I have a very simple diet. If it has a face and I can hug it,I'll eat it. I don't eat seafood.I don't eat vegetation (that's what food eats). I don't foist my diet on anyone. I don't look down on others for theirs. I eat what tastes good to me.

 *


----------



## Seamaiden (Aug 22, 2008)

Are you talking to me, "tipsgnob"?  What are you on about?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 22, 2008)

......Good call, sea,but I just avoid the mods, because it seems they can say whatever they want.


Seamaiden said:


> I am, frankly, stunned by some of the behavior I've just so unfortunately run across in this thread.
> 
> Wouldn't that qualify as a personal attack made on someone, based essentially on nothing but a divergence of opinion? Wouldn't that qualify as a a "rule breaker" had it been done by any other member towards staff? What makes staff so different, so special, that they might be allowed to post in such a "friendly" manner? Even before our new shiny rules came into play... wow. At least have some creativity about it, then.
> 
> All because some people actually have the gall to admit they like meat. GK, you like to proselytize, a lot. And that's fine, many of the posts you like to put up have good messages. But, how about putting the behavior that better matches those words behind it?  Honestly, was such a reaction really called for?


I completely respect that.And thank you for respecting other opinions.


spark1 said:


> *I have a very simple diet. If it has a face and I can hug it,I'll eat it. I don't eat seafood.I don't eat vegetation (that's what food eats). I don't foist my diet on anyone. I don't look down on others for theirs. I eat what tastes good to me.
> 
> *


----------



## born2grow (Aug 22, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> oh I get it... thanks.....
> 
> Now why don't your grab your ankles .. cause I am pretty sure your arse hole is made for my COCK.... looks like a perfect fit...
> 
> ...


WOW! this is how staff talks to members......what kind of impression are you leaving on new members with comments like this.....your staff and should hold yourself at a "higher moral level". just my opinion!


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 22, 2008)

Plants are just as much living creatures as are animals.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 22, 2008)

born2grow said:


> WOW! this is how staff talks to members......what kind of impression are you leaving on new members with comments like this.....your staff and should hold yourself at a "higher moral level". just my opinion!


You are allowed to speak that way if you are staff..........Nothing against GK because he is being himself........Me on the other hand, I have recieved 2 infractions


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 22, 2008)

but if they are smart they will slap him an infraction just cuz...........weather it means anything or not is a different story


----------



## TrailerTrashed (Aug 22, 2008)

Seems "The path of love" is fraught with rude, egotistical staff, and chicken gods...No thanx. I'll take another road. IMO Much Love.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 22, 2008)

If I know GK like I think I do, he might have said that shit on purpose just to stir some shit........GK is all about nudity and freedom of speech......He by any means doesn't mean it


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 22, 2008)

Nudity, huh?


Zekedogg said:


> If I know GK like I think I do, he might have said that shit on purpose just to stir some shit........GK is all about nudity and freedom of speech......He by any means doesn't mean it


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 22, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Nudity, huh?



He is prolly just as pissed as we are bout these new rules....I assure you


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 22, 2008)

I have no idea.I don't know him.Certainly not well enough to have seen him naked.


Zekedogg said:


> He is prolly just as pissed as we are bout these new rules....I assure you


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 22, 2008)

Thats my point, he don't come around no more hardly that ive noticed.....he is good people


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 22, 2008)

*he was just being the garden knowm man...I wouldn't have him any other way..*


----------



## bobharvey (Aug 24, 2008)

Hunger is one of the first levels of consciousness. Everyone has felt hunger. That pain of hunger is what makes animals react. Hunger and Instinct go hand in hand. If you can control your hunger or eat then you no longer dwell on this first level or primary need. Like Maslows hierarchy the first level must be met before the next can be fulfilled. This is why I say that animals do not reason. They act out of instinct for food. 



Stoney McFried said:


> WEll, I felt hunger.After my dad died,we had no food a lot.I remember fighting over a can of tuna with my brother.I lived in a car with my mom for a couple of weeks.The houses we did get always had something wrong with the plumbing, we had shit landlords,etc.If it wasn't for a couple of my older brothers letting me live with them and feeding me, I'd have been hungry a lot longer than I was. I know hunger.I don't really feel it anymore.And I usually only eat once a day, from habit.Some days, I'll just eat a plate full of fresh sliced tomatoes from my garden. I cook with chicken and ground beef a lot,because theyre cheap and versatile.The kids get to eat, and I swear to you now, I'd be a whore before I'd ever let them starve.But I eat meat.I don't think I necessarily eat a lot, but its part of my diet.So maybe its bad karma for me.But I try to have good karma in other ways.I do love animals.I take in a lot of them.I feed the wild ones who sneak up on the back porch.I've gotten in fights with my neighbors Because they shoot strays.But I can't afford to go strictly vegan.I don't want to.I may be forced to in the future, because there deems to be something wrong with my digestion, and I'm getting where I can't eat fats.I'll miss meat.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 24, 2008)

They do act out of instinct, you're right, but so do we.I just think they reason differently.


bobharvey said:


> Hunger is one of the first levels of consciousness. Everyone has felt hunger. That pain of hunger is what makes animals react. Hunger and Instinct go hand in hand. If you can control your hunger or eat then you no longer dwell on this first level or primary need. Like Maslows hierarchy the first level must be met before the next can be fulfilled. This is why I say that animals do not reason. They act out of instinct for food.


----------



## bobharvey (Aug 24, 2008)

Not all people react out of instinct. Instinct is a primal natural response but it has to do with the mind. Man is quiet capable of reacting from somewhere beyond instinct. That is why you hear of "the zone." Man is capable of living in the moment and "knowing" what to do, especially during times of emergency. So not all people react from instinct.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 24, 2008)

Survival is an instinct.So is sex drive,competition, fight or flight.Just sayin'.


bobharvey said:


> Not all people react out of instinct. Instinct is a primal natural response but it has to do with the mind. Man is quiet capable of reacting from somewhere beyond instinct. That is why you hear of "the zone." Man is capable of living in the moment and "knowing" what to do, especially during times of emergency. So not all people react from instinct.


----------



## bobharvey (Aug 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Survival is an instinct.So is sex drive,competition, fight or flight.Just sayin'.


Right these are all examples of primal reactions. Again these are all lower levels of consciousness. Man has the potential to evolve beyond all of these. Well, the truth is Man will. Whoever doesn't will follow every other life forms that decided it was too comfortable to change and will go extinct. 

Unconsciousness is the lowest level of human consciousness and it is the final emergency action the mind has in any situation. It is right after fight or flight. Don't you see that it is animal behavior and that man is above that?


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Aug 24, 2008)

bobharvey said:


> Right these are all examples of primal reactions. Again these are all lower levels of consciousness. Man has the potential to evolve beyond all of these. Well, the truth is Man will. Whoever doesn't will follow every other life forms that decided it was too comfortable to change and will go extinct.
> 
> Unconsciousness is the lowest level of human consciousness and it is the final emergency action the mind has in any situation. It is right after fight or flight. Don't you see that it is animal behavior and that man is above that?


Good stuff here.. 

Hunger is all in your head, honestly.. it's programmed. And _can_ be programmed out.. the idea alone that we need food to survive is also programmed.. it seems impossible but there literally are a few people in the world who are living off of water and solar energy alone. Look it up. It's amazing.. with all the starvation in the world though, NASA is studying this phenomenon for use by their _astronauts. _


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 24, 2008)

I see what you're saying.I just don't believe we are necessarily above animals.We're just another link in the food chain, IMO, and I don't think we're going to even last as long as the dinosaurs.We ourselves have stopped evolution of our species, with overuse of antibiotics, and thwarting survival of the fittest by not allowing the infirm to die.(By this I mean life support)Unconsciousness is basic programming, to be sure,but I think the only way to be rid of it is to be rid of the body, and that means death, as we think of it.None of us are certain what comes after the body is gone.(I like to think we are all energy,and that energy goes on...) But I don't think we're any more necessary or special than the animals we eat...they give their bodies to us for sustenance,and for that we should show them respect.They give us friendship, and that shows some sort of reasoning,because they can always choose not to..(who really "owns" a cat,lol) I think personally that the way we have lost the path is to believe we are somehow more special than the other things of this earth.We are all made from the same elements, and the ancient oceans were the womb in which our ancestors nestled...am I rambling?I think that just because we have no conventional predators, doesn't mean we don't...viruses and bacteria evolve all the time to feast upon us...the Earth itself is trying to be rid of us.We've become a nuisance.We've overstepped, and I don't think we can go back...we fell out of harmony.


bobharvey said:


> Right these are all examples of primal reactions. Again these are all lower levels of consciousness. Man has the potential to evolve beyond all of these. Well, the truth is Man will. Whoever doesn't will follow every other life forms that decided it was too comfortable to change and will go extinct.
> 
> Unconsciousness is the lowest level of human consciousness and it is the final emergency action the mind has in any situation. It is right after fight or flight. Don't you see that it is animal behavior and that man is above that?


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 24, 2008)

bobharvey said:


> Hunger is one of the first levels of consciousness. Everyone has felt hunger. That pain of hunger is what makes animals react. Hunger and Instinct go hand in hand. If you can control your hunger or eat then you no longer dwell on this first level or primary need. Like Maslows hierarchy the first level must be met before the next can be fulfilled. This is why I say that animals do not reason. They act out of instinct for food.



I just bought your kick ass new heater


----------



## bobharvey (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't get it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 24, 2008)

Me or zeke?


bobharvey said:


> I don't get it.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Aug 24, 2008)

Man.. how do I always end up the last comment at the bottom of the last page? LOL...


----------



## bobharvey (Aug 24, 2008)

Stoney you seem to have a very pessimistic view of the role of man on Earth. You said that the earth is trying to get rid of us and I just want to know where you get that idea. I guess you think that Man is no better than an animal. Animals can only meet primal needs and they are quiet satisfied and content when those needs are met. 

The body has an organic memory and it has the ability to heal itself. If you cut your finger and do your best to keep infection from forming then your body will heal itself and your skin will grow back almost identically to the way it was. This is what I mean by organic memory. If man used all of the energy it consumed efficiently then we would have no disease or disability. Instead we eat beef everyday and lay around smoking weed. If we all meditated and allowed our bodies to focus energy where it is needed the body would completely heal itself. There is evidence that most diseases are caused by stress. Stress is another instinct that man has the ability to evolve beyond. Anyways you seem to put yourself as a human being on the same playing field as an animal. I respect and love all creatures of the earth. Man is more sophisticated and complex than animals and that is why we have dominion over them. If we used our power responsibly there would be no problem.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm not a pessimist, I'm a realist.I see there are changes in the earth, in her seasons, her climate,the new and varied afflictions she puts out are meant to thin us out.We are out of touch with her, we are a bad case of fleas,and she will shake us off.Just my humble opinion.As for the organic memory, yes, I think the mind can do wonders in healing the body, but We have these instincts, such as stress to protect the body.Now, I'm not saying excessive stress is good for you, but,it's necessary like the fight or flight response, the urge to procreate, to protect our young, to survive.If we want to evolve past all instinct, then we must give up the body.The only way to totally give up the body is to die.Until we can do that,we're just meat, like any other animal.


bobharvey said:


> Stoney you seem to have a very pessimistic view of the role of man on Earth. You said that the earth is trying to get rid of us and I just want to know where you get that idea. I guess you think that Man is no better than an animal. Animals can only meet primal needs and they are quiet satisfied and content when those needs are met.
> 
> The body has an organic memory and it has the ability to heal itself. If you cut your finger and do your best to keep infection from forming then your body will heal itself and your skin will grow back almost identically to the way it was. This is what I mean by organic memory. If man used all of the energy it consumed efficiently then we would have no disease or disability. Instead we eat beef everyday and lay around smoking weed. If we all meditated and allowed our bodies to focus energy where it is needed the body would completely heal itself. There is evidence that most diseases are caused by stress. Stress is another instinct that man has the ability to evolve beyond. Anyways you seem to put yourself as a human being on the same playing field as an animal. I respect and love all creatures of the earth. Man is more sophisticated and complex than animals and that is why we have dominion over them. If we used our power responsibly there would be no problem.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm not a pessimist, I'm a realist.I see there are changes in the earth, in her seasons, her climate,the new and varied afflictions she puts out are meant to thin us out.We are out of touch with her, we are a bad case of fleas,and she will shake us off.Just my humble opinion.As for the organic memory, yes, I think the mind can do wonders in healing the body, but We have these instincts, such as stress to protect the body.Now, I'm not saying excessive stress is good for you, but,it's necessary like the fight or flight response, the urge to procreate, to protect our young, to survive.If we want to evolve past all instinct, then we must give up the body.The only way to totally give up the body is to die.Until we can do that,we're just meat, like any other animal.


somebody needs to give this woman some rep...I would do it but I have already rep'd her....


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 24, 2008)

YouTube - nirvana-something in the way


----------



## bobharvey (Aug 24, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> If we want to evolve past all instinct, then we must give up the body.The only way to totally give up the body is to die.Until we can do that,we're just meat, like any other animal.


I disagree. There are many paths. There are spiritual practices that refer to dieing before you die. It means that your egoic perspective dies before your physical body dies. Your awareness or consciousness is completely identified with the material world. Egoic perception is ultimately delusion as is the physical body. All matter is ultimately just empty space and all perceptions take place within your consciousness. The outside world truly does not exist it is just an illusion. So when you say "the only way to totally give up the body is to die." You are wrong. That is the entire point of most spiritual practices especially yoga. It is to expand your consciousness from the limited aspect of "I" or "me" to the entirety of existence. Also the fight or flight INSTINCT is not necessary for man. That is an animal instinct. Not everyone is self-limiting. When your consciousness is all ego then there is the him or me mentality. When your seeing things from a higher perspective you will see that it is all one thing.


----------



## bobharvey (Aug 24, 2008)

There are two basic motivations: fear and love. When you act out of fear you have instincts like fight or flight. When you act out of love which a a higher vibrational frequency there is a feeling of brotherhood. Our consciousness has evolved to see the human race as more and more of a pack. We first had family, then we have tribes, then we have states, and now we have nations. The new world order is the next step although most people fear it. Eventually humans will stop thinking about "I" and see that we are just another vital and intrinsic aspect of life on earth. We are all Earthlings here.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 24, 2008)

We are all Earthlings here.....*maybe not....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 25, 2008)

I see what you're saying.But the realist in me knows you cannot fully escape from the body until death.Then the body returns to the earth,and the spirit is no longer shackled.You can through medititation, suspend some of the urges of the body, but not indefinitely.


bobharvey said:


> I disagree. There are many paths. There are spiritual practices that refer to dieing before you die. It means that your egoic perspective dies before your physical body dies. Your awareness or consciousness is completely identified with the material world. Egoic perception is ultimately delusion as is the physical body. All matter is ultimately just empty space and all perceptions take place within your consciousness. The outside world truly does not exist it is just an illusion. So when you say "the only way to totally give up the body is to die." You are wrong. That is the entire point of most spiritual practices especially yoga. It is to expand your consciousness from the limited aspect of "I" or "me" to the entirety of existence. Also the fight or flight INSTINCT is not necessary for man. That is an animal instinct. Not everyone is self-limiting. When your consciousness is all ego then there is the him or me mentality. When your seeing things from a higher perspective you will see that it is all one thing.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Aug 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I see what you're saying.But the realist in me knows you cannot fully escape from the body until death.Then the body returns to the earth,and the spirit is no longer shackled.You can through medititation, suspend some of the urges of the body, but not indefinitely.


I suppose you do not believe there have been any cases of ascension without death? 

We need to remember that everything we think we see is only our brains interpretations of photons- nothing but particles of light.. everything is made of up photons- empty space.. it is our perception and our programming that leads us to think everything is solid and follows rules.. we live in a box we have created. 

The 'spirit' is never shackled anywhere.. we are never bound to anything, we are all one field of energy-death itself is a concept. That fact that you consider yourself separate from your 'spirit' is also an illusion. 

I'm lovin' what you're trying to convey Bobharvey.. and I agree 100% with everything you are saying.. +rep..


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 25, 2008)

bobharvey said:


> I disagree. There are many paths. There are spiritual practices that refer to dieing before you die. It means that your egoic perspective dies before your physical body dies. Your awareness or consciousness is completely identified with the material world. Egoic perception is ultimately delusion as is the physical body. All matter is ultimately just empty space and all perceptions take place within your consciousness. The outside world truly does not exist it is just an illusion. So when you say "the only way to totally give up the body is to die." You are wrong. That is the entire point of most spiritual practices especially yoga. It is to expand your consciousness from the limited aspect of "I" or "me" to the entirety of existence. Also the fight or flight INSTINCT is not necessary for man. That is an animal instinct. Not everyone is self-limiting. When your consciousness is all ego then there is the him or me mentality. When your seeing things from a higher perspective you will see that it is all one thing.



R U GK? Why are so many people changing there names?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 25, 2008)

Not that I've seen, no.You still come back to the body, unless you're counting a coma.A fatal flaw is to place yourself above other creatures of the earth.Go tell a lion that you have dominion over him, and see how well he listens, lol...No, I don't believe you can exist indefinitely in your body without food or water,no matter how much you meditate.I'd love to believe that this is all perception...but if that's the case,why don't we just stop perceiving and see everything for what it is?Because we are in the body to learn of limits.We're human because that is what we must be until we are something else.When we are rid of the body and its urges and instincts, then we move along to something else.At least thats what i believe.You may believe differently, and thats great.Its nice to be able to believe what works for you, and to discuss it with others.Noone is wrong about it,we all just see it from different points of perspective.The photon itself is varied, and is so much more than just a light particle.It is pure energy.Almost like a conductor, carrying xray, gamma, visible light, uv.....and we can't see all of them with our human eyes, but they are there.While we exist in this form, we must try to embrace it, and learn from it(the body).We will transcend it soon enough.


HotNSexyMILF said:


> I suppose you do not believe there have been any cases of ascension without death?
> 
> We need to remember that everything we think we see is only our brains interpretations of photons- nothing but particles of light.. everything is made of up photons- empty space.. it is our perception and our programming that leads us to think everything is solid and follows rules.. we live in a box we have created.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobharvey (Aug 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I see what you're saying.But the realist in me knows you cannot fully escape from the body until death.Then the body returns to the earth,and the spirit is no longer shackled.You can through medititation, suspend some of the urges of the body, but not indefinitely.


You can rid yourself of all urges...this is what monks and nuns have done in the name of Christianity for hundreds of years. You do it through will power.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 25, 2008)

I think they still have urges.These people oppress their urges so much,that should their will power fail, it usually is like a cork popping out of a bottle.The instinct is still there, just oppressed.


bobharvey said:


> You can rid yourself of all urges...this is what monks and nuns have done in the name of Christianity for hundreds of years. You do it through will power.


----------



## bobharvey (Aug 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Not that I've seen, no.You still come back to the body, unless you're counting a coma.A fatal flaw is to place yourself above other creatures of the earth.Go tell a lion that you have dominion over him, and see how well he listens, lol...No, I don't believe you can exist indefinitely in your body without food or water,no matter how much you meditate.I'd love to believe that this is all perception...but if that's the case,why don't we just stop perceiving and see everything for what it is?Because we are in the body to learn of limits.We're human because that is what we must be until we are something else.When we are rid of the body and its urges and instincts, then we move along to something else.At least thats what i believe.You may believe differently, and thats great.Its nice to be able to believe what works for you, and to discuss it with others.Noone is wrong about it,we all just see it from different points of perspective.The photon itself is varied, and is so much more than just a light particle.It is pure energy.Almost like a conductor, carrying xray, gamma, visible light, uv.....and we can't see all of them with our human eyes, but they are there.While we exist in this form, we must try to embrace it, and learn from it(the body).We will transcend it soon enough.



First of all a coma is unconsciousness and not ascension at all. And there are people that tell lions they have dominion over them, they are called lion tamers. Have you ever heard the saying that dogs can smell fear? Well all animals can perceive fear because all animals react out of fear as long as you the observer, observe out of fear. Do you know anything about quantum mechanics? If not you should check some of it out then you will understand my point here. 

Anyways the body uses energy from food to continue to live. If you learn how to use absorb energy from the atmosphere then you don't need food period. There are no rules to this game of life only tendencies. 

I am very confused as to what you view as the role of the body in life. At first you say we have to die then you say we need to learn to embrace it. 
Have you ever fasted? After a certain point you can tell your stomach to shut up and it will listen. That is an example of will power. That is why man is so important. We are the only creation that can manifest desires of the heart into reality. It takes perserverance when you are consumed with the material world. However if you grow in will power then who says you can't manifest whatever you desire instantaneously. Who is to say you don't already? So let's say you have a shitty life. Maybe it's shitty because you are addicted to the feeling of having a shitty life!


----------



## bobharvey (Aug 25, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> R U GK? Why are so many people changing there names?


I just share a less limited view of existence with GK but we are not the same person. If you had a real opinion or view on any of these subjects I would like to know what you thought.


----------



## bobharvey (Aug 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I think they still have urges.These people oppress their urges so much,that should their will power fail, it usually is like a cork popping out of a bottle.The instinct is still there, just oppressed.



I'm sorry but I don't think that after spending a lifetime cultivating will power that those "people" would revert back to "sinful" tendencies. I give them more respect for than that. The people that molest alter boys were only in it for the power anyways. I'm talking about the monks and nuns that dedicate their lives to strict moral/ethical standards. They are not your average Joe.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 25, 2008)

Lion tamers have no real control over the animal...if the animal decides to kill, it will.I thought I was clear in what role the body plays...it teaches us limits.It teaches us physical pain and pleasure, etc.We need to embrace it while we have it, it can teach us a lot.I'd be interested in seeing someone exist on energy they drew from the atmosphere without killing their body.I don't think its very probable.If you can manifest these things, then by all means, show me proof of this.Once, again, we are no better than the animals we co exist with,only different.To say we are seems to be an argument based on ego.As for quantum mechanics, I've read only a bit about it...I see what you're trying to say there,but I don't believe anyone has figured out how to absorb energy from the surrounding atmosphere yet.It's not impossible, but improbable.And there is no reason, being as we are all mammals, that another species could not achieve it as well.We humans really do place a lot of self worth on ourselves and our species....but in reality, all physical bodies are limiting.Once you are free of the body, whatever species you are, your energy continues on.When I say we must embrace the body, I mean we must embrace what it has to teach us, and gain that knowledge and use it for the next journey, whatever it may be.Each one of us must learn something unique to only us....sometimes, the quality of one's life, I.e"shitty"is a chance to learn as well.


bobharvey said:


> First of all a coma is unconsciousness and not ascension at all. And there are people that tell lions they have dominion over them, they are called lion tamers. Have you ever heard the saying that dogs can smell fear? Well all animals can perceive fear because all animals react out of fear as long as you the observer, observe out of fear. Do you know anything about quantum mechanics? If not you should check some of it out then you will understand my point here.
> 
> Anyways the body uses energy from food to continue to live. If you learn how to use absorb energy from the atmosphere then you don't need food period. There are no rules to this game of life only tendencies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 25, 2008)

bobharvey said:


> I just share a less limited view of existence with GK but we are not the same person. If you had a real opinion or view on any of these subjects I would like to know what you thought.



Sorry I cant help you there......you people are way over my head on this one


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 25, 2008)

They are still human, as long as they exist in their physical bodies.They cannot change that.I'm not referring necessarily to the weirdos that go for children.Just because the urge is buried, doesn't mean its not there.I don't They may have cultivated great will power, but this doesn't make them any less human than you or I.They are not infallible.


bobharvey said:


> I'm sorry but I don't think that after spending a lifetime cultivating will power that those "people" would revert back to "sinful" tendencies. I give them more respect for than that. The people that molest alter boys were only in it for the power anyways. I'm talking about the monks and nuns that dedicate their lives to strict moral/ethical standards. They are not your average Joe.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 25, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> I am, frankly, stunned by some of the behavior I've just so unfortunately run across in this thread.
> 
> Wouldn't that qualify as a personal attack made on someone, based essentially on nothing but a divergence of opinion? Wouldn't that qualify as a a "rule breaker" had it been done by any other member towards staff? What makes staff so different, so special, that they might be allowed to post in such a "friendly" manner? Even before our new shiny rules came into play... wow. At least have some creativity about it, then.
> 
> All because some people actually have the gall to admit they like meat. GK, you like to proselytize, a lot. And that's fine, many of the posts you like to put up have good messages. But, how about putting the behavior that better matches those words behind it?  Honestly, was such a reaction really called for?


it was a metaphor... keep it in context and there is no personal attack...

or don't....

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 25, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> If I know GK like I think I do, he might have said that shit on purpose just to stir some shit........GK is all about nudity and freedom of speech......He by any means doesn't mean it



THEY ARE are taking it totally out of context .. their is no personal attack.. there is no ego.. 

IT is a simple metaphor or parrelism to understanding the previous posters logic...

When people can not understand the message or they refuse to come to terms with the message they attack the messenger.. this is CALLED ..

ego or feeling sorry for oneself, or taking things personally.. or being self important.... it is their prerogative.. my message is only a sign post pointing at the truth..when one points at the truth and some cannot see this truth, they attack... it is very normal and i take no offense.. iloveyou

and ZEKE, I have defended you freedom to say what you want in staff section.... you are an old timer that I have no problems with and you have consistency in your character...

I also am OK with how RIU wants to transform the boards... it is all a process.. an evolution... 

iloveyou


----------



## bobharvey (Aug 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Lion tamers have no real control over the animal...if the animal decides to kill, it will.I thought I was clear in what role the body plays...it teaches us limits.It teaches us physical pain and pleasure, etc.We need to embrace it while we have it, it can teach us a lot.I'd be interested in seeing someone exist on energy they drew from the atmosphere without killing their body.I don't think its very probable.If you can manifest these things, then by all means, show me proof of this.Once, again, we are no better than the animals we co exist with,only different.To say we are seems to be an argument based on ego.As for quantum mechanics, I've read only a bit about it...I see what you're trying to say there,but I don't believe anyone has figured out how to absorb energy from the surrounding atmosphere yet.It's not impossible, but improbable.And there is no reason, being as we are all mammals, that another species could not achieve it as well.We humans really do place a lot of self worth on ourselves and our species....but in reality, all physical bodies are limiting.Once you are free of the body, whatever species you are, your energy continues on.When I say we must embrace the body, I mean we must embrace what it has to teach us, and gain that knowledge and use it for the next journey, whatever it may be.Each one of us must learn something unique to only us....sometimes, the quality of one's life, I.e"shitty"is a chance to learn as well.


There is not threat because there is no fear. If I was scared of lions and ran across a group of lions they would react the way I expect them to act which would be in the context of fear. Again fear is the perspective that I would be observing my experience from. Fear is limited. If I view everything as one and I run into a group of lions I see beyond the form of a lion and see that they are a part of me. 

I have read about people living off of light alone. However the person was a religious devotee from India and this was back in the early 1900's. You don't just learn how to do it. I probably takes hard work and dedication not just mere belief. Besides I can't prove a spiritual experience for you. It has to be experienced otherwise what is the point? The belief that these things are possible is the first and most important thing. Again this has to do with quantum mechanics and limiting your life experience to only a certain set of standards or tendencies. 

If you believe everyone is out to get you then you will unconsciously manifest situations where you are victimized. If you don't limit yourself to any belief structures and open your mind to infinite possibilities then who knows what you can do. 

God created man in his Image according to the Bible. The most import thing that God does is create. Man creates in God's image. Maybe one day you will truly understand what I mean by manifesting the reality that you desire. But until then all of what I say is just more noise.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 25, 2008)

bobharvey said:


> I disagree. There are many paths. There are spiritual practices that refer to dieing before you die. It means that your egoic perspective dies before your physical body dies. Your awareness or consciousness is completely identified with the material world. Egoic perception is ultimately delusion as is the physical body. All matter is ultimately just empty space and all perceptions take place within your consciousness. The outside world truly does not exist it is just an illusion. So when you say "the only way to totally give up the body is to die." You are wrong. That is the entire point of most spiritual practices especially yoga. It is to expand your consciousness from the limited aspect of "I" or "me" to the entirety of existence. Also the fight or flight INSTINCT is not necessary for man. That is an animal instinct. Not everyone is self-limiting. When your consciousness is all ego then there is the him or me mentality. When your seeing things from a higher perspective you will see that it is all one thing.



dang!!!!!! iloveyou my goodness... pin the tail on the donkey BULLS EYE..!!!

great post...

one minor tweak.... the outside world is not an illusion...

but rather, ALL UNDERSTANDING of the outside world is an illusion...

The outside world is real.. but evil, good, bad, being offended, happy.. all that shit is an illusion... a self made illusion to prop up onself's false identity and self importance... that's why some of you *"bitches"* get offended... cause you believe in your self made illusion.. and it scares you to give it up... so instead of giving up your false identity, you CHOOSE to get offended (or report me to rollitup)... very normal...

ONLY delusion and illusion can get offended.. nothing real can get offended.. cause the CONCEPT of "being offended" is an illusion... get it?

"you" fuck stick

IF you are arguing your limitations, they will be YOURS... 

iloveyou


----------



## waterwitch (Aug 25, 2008)

plants have feeling to !!!!!lol get a life people


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 25, 2008)

It really bugs me when folks say I don't understand when I do.I understand.I just disagree.And I don't believe in the bible, so yeah, coming at me from that angle usually just rolls right off.I just like a little proof with my pudding.I think its great that we can both enjoy our different view.Doesn't necessarily make either set of beliefs wrong.Doesn't make either one of us obtuse for not agreeing with the other's views.


bobharvey said:


> There is not threat because there is no fear. If I was scared of lions and ran across a group of lions they would react the way I expect them to act which would be in the context of fear. Again fear is the perspective that I would be observing my experience from. Fear is limited. If I view everything as one and I run into a group of lions I see beyond the form of a lion and see that they are a part of me.
> 
> I have read about people living off of light alone. However the person was a religious devotee from India and this was back in the early 1900's. You don't just learn how to do it. I probably takes hard work and dedication not just mere belief. Besides I can't prove a spiritual experience for you. It has to be experienced otherwise what is the point? The belief that these things are possible is the first and most important thing. Again this has to do with quantum mechanics and limiting your life experience to only a certain set of standards or tendencies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 25, 2008)

bobharvey said:


> If you believe everyone is out to get you then you will unconsciously manifest situations where you are victimized. If you don't limit yourself to any belief structures and open your mind to infinite possibilities then who knows what you can do.


You are on a ROLL.... amazing

I would like to add

one must actually become aware of ONEs thoughts before one can realize that we create our world by REACTING to thoughts

REACTING... - this is KEY

The implications of actually becoming aware 9f ONE's thoughts is terrifying to the FALSE IDENTITY... because.. it is actually impossible to have a thought... or to create a thought.... it is only possible to become aware of thoughts that already exist in the world..

this is the great illusion ... 

the phrase "i THINK" is actually impossible...

It is incorrect.... it is correct to say.. I became aware of a THOUGHT..

big difference... and a brutal blow to the ego in the path of awakening...


iloveyou


FROM here one can clearly see the REACTION that leads to killing animals....


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 25, 2008)

bobharvey said:


> I just share a less limited view of existence


i don't understand? what do you know?

iloveyou


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 25, 2008)

Good, most certainly, you two are made for one another! Thanks for the talk..later folks.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Aug 25, 2008)

I wish i could be more like you man 

i get angry and i have no patients i let other people thoughts annoy me causing a very bad temper i just boil inside over somethings thats none of my buisness half the time the thought of some 1 or somthing like bullying or arrogance jack the lads that sort of stuff gets me going . &#8364;

Ive love for my family constant , Its just hard to control love for others when peoples pushing to get a reaction .. Is it me, is it them or is it the weed lol 

They say because the universe is just all energy if every 1 was to think the same thing it can make that thought happen ... it wouldent take every 1 to think like me lol


----------



## bobharvey (Aug 25, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> i don't understand? what do you know?
> 
> iloveyou


What I meant was that I don't allow false beliefs or assumptions limit my perspective. 

I don't know much but intuitively I "know" a lot. I am not enlightened not yet but I am consciously seeking enlightenment and I am trying to help others as well.


----------



## bobharvey (Aug 25, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> It really bugs me when folks say I don't understand when I do.I understand.I just disagree.And I don't believe in the bible, so yeah, coming at me from that angle usually just rolls right off.I just like a little proof with my pudding.I think its great that we can both enjoy our different view.Doesn't necessarily make either set of beliefs wrong.Doesn't make either one of us obtuse for not agreeing with the other's views.


 I don't recall saying that you didn't understand. If I did I am sorry that was not the implication. I just wanted to share my point of view and better understand you point. 

Since you demand proof then i would assume that you are an empiricist. I am a fan of philosophy and I was just trying to get a feel for your background so that I could better communicate my ideas to you. 

I believe that there is a time and place for evidence. The problem that I have with empirical evidence is that it is limited. As you know there are only 5 senses that gather information for the mind to process. However in those 5 senses there are only a limited range of information available. The eyes only see certain colors, ears only hear a certain range of vibration. The point is that evidence may always be there for you to absorb but your physical body is not capable of understanding it.

So that is why there is never evidence for spiritual experiences. It is because due to the nature of the experience it can't be proven. Spiritual experiences are subjective in nature as they should be. Most experiences have to do with a personal relationship with God. So only I can have that experience and it either would never make sense to you or it wouldn't be the same for you. Only you can have that experience. 

I wasn't trying to conform you or fit you into any kind of box. I was just trying to evoke more information from you so we could have a better debate.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 25, 2008)

bobharvey said:


> What I meant was that I don't allow false beliefs or assumptions limit my perspective.


are their any beliefs that are not false...?

iloveyou


----------



## ccodiane (Aug 25, 2008)

God I love steak!

The Great Steakhouse Steaks from Allen Brothers

*Skirt Steaks*





Skirt steaks, original or our new teriyaki-marinated, are the preferred meat for fajitas. Broiling or grilling these steaks enhances *their robust flavor and firm, juicy texture,* also making them a delicious standby for sandwiches and other everyday meals. 

6 - (8oz) Skirt Steaks
12 - (8oz) Skirt Steaks
12 - Teriyaki marinated Skirt Steaks 
Skirt Steaks

*Boneless Ribeye Steaks*





Boneless Ribeye Steaks also called Delmonico Steaks, are thick-cut from our *succulent rib roasts.* WET-AGED RIBEYE STEAKS are distinguished by their rich marbling and the natural "flavor kernel" that runs through each steak. It is *this marbling that slowly melts and bastes the meat throughout the cooking process, imparting these steaks with a mellow, prime rib flavor*. While we make every attempt to meet the thicknesses listed, these figures are only averages.

10/12 oz. steaks - Approx. 1.25"
14/16 oz. steaks - Approx. 1.5"

Boneless Ribeye Steaks



Insert requisite cock analogy immediately following this post. Or soon after, if at all possible.


----------



## ccodiane (Aug 25, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> take the first step
> 
> Prevent Animal Cruelty by Adopting a Vegetarian Diet | ChooseVeg.com



All right. Lets start over at 1.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 25, 2008)

ccodiane said:


> http://www.allenbrothers.com/boneless-ribeye.html
> 
> 
> 
> Insert requisite cock analogy immediately following this post. Or soon after, if at all possible.



thank you ....


----------



## bobharvey (Aug 25, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> are their any beliefs that are not false...?
> 
> iloveyou


Ultimately duality is part of the illusion of the material world. But to a certain degree I don't think it is pragmatic to hold on to beliefs that are not consistent with how reality tends to unfold.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 25, 2008)

I am not sure if you are saying yes or no to my question..

If I may describe the term "duality" and then you tell me if you concur...

The mind can only know relative truth... meaning. it can only know tall if it knows short.. it can only no evil if it knows good..

The mind can only know something if it has an opposite.. So in actuality, the mind can not know anything that is TRUE... it can only know what is *relatively true*..

This is "duality"

this is why most of the people on this thread can not understand you. cause they are listening to your words.. rather than looking at what you are pointing at....

like lao tsu said.. I am pointing at the moon and you are staring at my finger...

it is hilarious

So is there anything that is "TRUE".. or anything that exists on its own without the need of an opposite.? YES there is.... and this "SOMETHING" can be pointed at by the mind.. but it can not be comprehended by the mind.. because the mind only comprehends relative truth.. or things based on the concept of duality...

this THING that is true is NO "thing"

If you can look at a chair without "knowing" it is a chair.. then you can witness truth...

So how does one become aware of this "SOMETHING".... if it can not be comprehended by the mind...

do they have tog go to church and accept jesus as their savior...? can they give the mormon church 10% of their income and become enlightened..??????????

It is through shifting of awareness from the mind or not reacting to the mind or silencing the mind.. .. there are many ways to label this process.. some people even call it meditation.. 

MEDITATION is the process of watching ones thoughts and not reacting...

this is the ONLY way.... it can happen through near death experience. it can happen through physical exhaustion.. but it will only be maintained through practice.. or shall i say 100% dedication to NON reaction to MIND CHATTER/PHYSICAL SENSATIONS

BY NOT KILLING AND HARMING OTHER CREATURES in mind or form, this process becomes instantly in the grasps of any serious practitioner...

defending the killing of creatures.. or defending any REACTION to any THOUGHT... is the sleeping mans path...

and YOU don't have to believe what I say.. and it would not bring you any closer to enlightenment to believe what i say..the only way to KNOW... is to stop reacting... to sit still...

I am not preaching anything.. I can tell you exactly how to see into eternity all by yourself.. and you never have to believe anything...

it is to do exactly the opposite of most of the posters on this tread..just stop thinking and and the veil of illusion will rise...

if one needs help with this process they should check out.. 

Buddhist Meditation in the Theravada tradition

Just sit still for and don't react... it is soooooo easy and yet "YOU" won't try it...

you would rather argue your limitations...

ask a man to give you $1000 and he agrees, ask him to give up his ignorance and he fights you to the death.. ahahhahaha


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 25, 2008)

bobharvey said:


> But to a certain degree I don't think it is pragmatic to hold on to beliefs that are not consistent with how reality tends to unfold.


is there a need to hold onto any beliefs.. is my question?

iloveyou


----------



## bobharvey (Aug 25, 2008)

That is exactly what I mean when I refer to duality. Everything in existence has an equal an opposite. Light and dark, up and down, left and right. Ultimately none of that is real. It just is. 

Beliefs and forms all have their place and the mind is important for those that are not evolve beyond it yet. I am one of those people that understand the abstract conceptions involved with enlightenment but I have not achieved it yet. I do meditate everyday. I usually meditate 3 to 4 times a day for 20 minutes. But the past couple nights I have been striving for one hour each.

I believe it is Plato that said there was _being _and then there was _becoming. _Being is the realm where Truth and higher ideals exist independently of man. These things couldn't be known through the senses.

Then there was the world of becoming. This is where change or the appearance of it takes place. 

I think that Jesus tried to speak of the same thing but he was ultimately misunderstood. He said that the Kingdom of God was within all of us. So the Kingdom of God exists independently of man's belief. In the Kingdom lies all the higher ideas we know of but have never experienced like "Infinity" or "Perfection".

The Hindu's call the material world maya or an illusion. And it is an illusion in every aspect. Light is invisible. Matter is really just space. And all that other stuff. 

The only way to know the truth is to cultivate an innate ability which is intuition. It is knowing without the mind. This is why Jesus said "And you will know the truth, and the truth shall set you free."


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 25, 2008)

a pleasure to cross paths with you dear sir.. and thank you for the reading!

iloveyou


----------



## bobharvey (Aug 25, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> like lao tsu said.. I am pointing at the moon and you are staring at my finger...
> 
> it is hilarious


Lao Tzu and many of the other eastern sages had a hard time trying to explain the Tao because it was beyond ideas. Some people don't seem to understand that words are just symbols that convey ideas they are not concrete and they are intended to be just signposts. The Tao or God whatever you want to call it can not be forced into a Box. Man has created God in his Image and that is the failure of religion. However religion has spiritual truth if you go deep enough and I think that Christianity still does too. 

It's a funny thing how convincing the ego is. When I first started to learn about the ego I actually thought that I was getting rid of it but instead of was just adopting a new identity lol. But now when I hear the voice in my head I know it's ego and I just tell him shut up.


----------



## tipsgnob (Aug 25, 2008)

*that steak looks delicious....*


----------



## ccodiane (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## wackymack (Aug 26, 2008)

meditation is the true way to find yourself,no "real" religion can tell you how to live,how to survive or how to breathe,they are just simply for people who need something to believe in when all u need to believe in is yourself.

try meditation,go out on a warm rainy day,with a blunt, a good friend,and go sit in some woods,smoke a 2-3g highpotent blunt and just sit there,nothing has to be said,it will all just flow right through you and you will see the truth as you connect with the world.

its really more of a trip than anything,a good friend will enjoy the same aspects as you and have a "revelation" along side next to you.

connect with nature and nature will connect with you.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 26, 2008)

wackymack said:


> meditation is the true way to find yourself,.


 

bravo...!

the deeper ONE can go into the stillness.. the greater the awareness of what "IS"

iloveyou

i personally recommend a journey without herb


----------



## wackymack (Aug 26, 2008)

ive done that too,it just makes me sad now


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 27, 2008)

just watch the sadness.. and it to .... will pass 

anicca

iloveyou


----------



## bobharvey (Aug 27, 2008)

I used to meditate sober. But I can only deeply meditate when I use marijuana. I only wish I had access to some stronger weed. I honestly believe that the plant was put here as a spiritual tool. I can honestly say that marijuana expands my awareness. I can literally feel my chakras when I smoke weed. So meditation for me at least is enhanced with pot.

Sober meditation should only be done after yoga for me. 

My mind is very strong and I need either one or the other to help still it.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 27, 2008)

bobharvey said:


> *I used to meditate sober. But I can only deeply meditate when I use marijuana. I only wish I had access to some stronger weed. I honestly believe that the plant was put here as a spiritual tool. I can honestly say that marijuana expands my awareness. I can literally feel my chakras when I smoke weed. So meditation for me at least is enhanced with pot.
> 
> Sober meditation should only be done after yoga for me.
> 
> My mind is very strong and I need either one or the other to help still it.*


let this story go BYE BYE.. it is just a story... iloveyou

iloveyou again

bob bob bob bob and bob


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 27, 2008)

bobharvey said:


> I used to meditate sober. But I can only deeply meditate when I use marijuana. I only wish I had access to some stronger weed. I honestly believe that the plant was put here as a spiritual tool. I can honestly say that marijuana expands my awareness. I can literally feel my chakras when I smoke weed. So meditation for me at least is enhanced with pot.
> 
> Sober meditation should only be done after yoga for me.
> 
> My mind is very strong and I need either one or the other to help still it.



Would you be half the person you are now without the use of marijuana?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> It really bugs me when folks say I don't understand when I do.I understand.I just disagree.



there is nothing to understand.. and there is nothing to disagree with.. and if you do disagree, then you don't understand..

only the *mind* can *understand*...

and BY "understanding", the mind blocks out the truth..

*understanding is relative*..

BOB is pointing at something... something that can be experienced and lived.. but never understood... and is relative to nothing.. it is the "whole"

try looking at a sign and not reading it... it is something similar to this...
THE mind sees words... but what is that sign really saying before ONE puts meaning to the letters as they are juxaposed to one another...

does this make sense?

iloveyou

and anybody that says you don't understand.. probably doesn't understand themselves..

BUT those that know can spot others that know... and it is rare indeed..

iloveyou


----------



## bobharvey (Aug 27, 2008)

I think that I have learned a lot from marijuana.


----------



## Zekedogg (Aug 27, 2008)

try taking every thing marijuana has taught you and try to apply it without the use of marijuana....see what happens


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 27, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> Would you be half the person you are now without the use of marijuana?



NO... marijuana was incredibly influential and increased my evolutionary process... 

but... don't let that be a justification..

some people are raped over and over.. 1000's of times.. until they reach enlightenment... 

lol

seriously

iloveyou


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 27, 2008)

Always with the deep stuff.Can't we all just *CENSORED*


Garden Knowm said:


> there is nothing to understand.. and there is nothing to disagree with.. and if you do disagree, then you don't understand..
> 
> only the *mind* can *understand*...
> 
> ...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 27, 2008)

Zekedogg said:


> try taking every thing marijuana has taught you and try to apply it without the use of marijuana....see what happens


iloveyou


how are the new rules treating you..... I will miss your potty mouth.... 

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Always with the deep stuff.Can't we all just *CENSORED*



i would like to rail you 


it's just a "thought"


that I would like to react to..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 27, 2008)

And I would like to take you and*CENSORED*


Garden Knowm said:


> i would like to rail you
> 
> 
> it's just a "thought"
> ...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Aug 27, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> And I would like to take you and*CENSORED*






we some emoticons that are humping... or at least a BJ


----------



## Stoney McFried (Aug 27, 2008)

Alright, but don't be surprised if you start singing this....YouTube - Ah! sweet mystery of life


Garden Knowm said:


> we some emoticons that are humping... or at least a BJ


----------



## el shaggy (Aug 28, 2008)

Step one: over populate earth with livestock
????
Last step: celestial goo!


----------



## xochi (Sep 2, 2008)

i agree with you as far as animal cruelty goes, but they only way your getting my porterhouse is to pry it from my cold dead fingers


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 2, 2008)

xochi said:


> i agree with you as far as animal cruelty goes, but they only way your getting my porterhouse is to pry it from my cold dead fingers



you'd fight to the death for a dead cow?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 2, 2008)

Hell, I'd fight to the death for a good baked potato.(Cue star trek battle music)YouTube - Star Trek Best Fight Scene EVER


Garden Knowm said:


> you'd fight to the death for a steak?


----------



## brizzle33 (Sep 2, 2008)

i think most people including myself are against animal crulty as far as dogs cats birds rabbits most pets and exotic animals. At the same time think its ok to eat chicken pig and cow but only what they need not jus killing to kill. but there are animals being cloned so they can stay alive ad the clones can be killed but the only questions i have is would the clone relize whats hapening for its very short life because it cant have the experience or knowledge of the cow it was cloned from can it?? i think its more acceptable to eat a clone then a real animal raised from birth but i dont really know how the clone thing works any opinions on this from you guys?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 2, 2008)

brizzle33 said:


> i think most people including myself are against animal crulty as far as dogs cats birds rabbits most pets and exotic animals. At the same time think its ok to eat chicken pig and cow but only what they need not jus killing to kill. but there are animals being cloned so they can stay alive ad the clones can be killed but the only questions i have is would the clone relize whats hapening for its very short life because it cant have the experience or knowledge of the cow it was cloned from can it?? i think its more acceptable to eat a clone then a real animal raised from birth but i dont really know how the clone thing works any opinions on this from you guys?


how is killing a cow or a chicken or a pig... different than killing a dog... or your mom?

iloveyou


----------



## wackymack (Sep 3, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> how is killing a cow or a chicken or a pig... different than killing a dog... or your mom?
> 
> iloveyou


 
it is not different,your killin someones parent somewhere and somehow


----------



## bobharvey (Sep 3, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> you'd fight to the death for a dead cow?


That is what I was thinking.l


----------



## brizzle33 (Sep 3, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> how is killing a cow or a chicken or a pig... different than killing a dog... or your mom?
> 
> iloveyou



its differnt because you dotn have a bond with the animal and also people have been killing cows and chickens and pigs for centurys its a way of life i not saying it cant change.but peopel need to eat meat to be heathly strong human beings


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 3, 2008)

Knowm, I'm curious...are you a vegan,like hardcore, no cheese or milk, or do you eat cheese and milk?


----------



## bobharvey (Sep 3, 2008)

brizzle33 said:


> its differnt because you dotn have a bond with the animal and also people have been killing cows and chickens and pigs for centurys its a way of life i not saying it cant change.but peopel need to eat meat to be heathly strong human beings


This is not true. You can get protein from a variety of sources. Killing is killing. Just because you think you can justify the action does not mean the action has changed.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 3, 2008)

*i could eat a bunch of beans....*


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 4, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Knowm, I'm curious...are you a vegan,like hardcore, no cheese or milk, or do you eat cheese and milk?


not even close...

I eat just about anything...

The only things I will avoid almost always is salt and sugar... which almost wipes out 90% of food available in most stores...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 4, 2008)

brizzle33 said:


> its differnt because you dotn have a bond with the animal



much easier to have a "real" bond with an animal.

by real i mean.. a bond that is not cluttered by "Stories" fabrications...

for example.. people sya that they love their mate.. and yet when they see their mate sleeping with the football team they claim divorce or hate...

lol utter crap.. that is not love.. 

A bond.. a true bond occurs when all mental chatter stops... when all emotional feelings stop.... and one actually CONNECTS with another being..rock, animal, human...

a bond only occurs when the chatter STOPS.. when the emotion settles and clears..

all that other shit people call love... is delusional bullshit.. that comes and goes...

and it is much easier to bond with an animal.. cause animals are always ready to bond.. the minute we let our mental chatter stop.. cause they don't have that chatter.. they are in LOVE/BOND mode 24/7

an animal kills while IN LOVE with its prey...

a human being kills while in a delusional state, filled with delusional stories...

human love and human hate are the same THING... made up stories...

iloveyou


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 4, 2008)

i bought a bunch of fresh food. including fresh chicken, turkey, and bacon. humans were meant and designed to eat meat. we are omnivores. nature intended it. nature did not intend for humans to exploit and torture these animals. 

meat supports the economy.
and it's damn tasty.

the protein in animal repairs muscle tissue damage and cells much more easily than a plant protein.

please show me a vegan that can bench press as much as me....


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 4, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> i bought a bunch of fresh food. including fresh chicken, turkey, and bacon. humans were meant and designed to eat meat. we are omnivores. nature intended it. nature did not intend for humans to exploit and torture these animals.
> 
> meat supports the economy.
> and it's damn tasty.
> ...


i am pretty sure, bacon is dead pig 

humans were designed... ? by who?

what time is dinnner?


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 4, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> i am pretty sure, bacon is dead pig
> 
> humans were designed... ? by who?
> 
> what time is dinnner?


humans have been designed over millions of years of evolution by the environment they occupy.

i know were bacon comes from. i was just reading my shopping list of meats.

i already ate my chicken fajitas. tomatoes, bell peppers, and chile peppers from the garden. all natural. grown in the most awesome backyard in the world.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 4, 2008)

Well...then you just fricken confused me.I thought you were arguing that we shouldn't kill animals.What then do you suggest?Roadkill?Shut up and have a steak!


Garden Knowm said:


> not even close...
> 
> I eat just about anything...
> 
> The only things I will avoid almost always is salt and sugar... which almost wipes out 90% of food available in most stores...


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 4, 2008)

In Tennessee, you can run over a few squirrels, possums, skunks, raccoons, rabbits, or neighborhood pets for your dining pleasure, because it is legal to harvest and consume roadkill. If you have anti-violent tendencies, you can just scan the highway shoulders for fresh sanitary corpses. Of course, you are not guaranteed legal ownership if you are not the killer.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 4, 2008)

Ew, man.I don't know what the laws are in Iowa...but, I know you are allowed to take home any deer you may hit.


tipsgnob said:


> In Tennessee, you can run over a few squirrels, possums, skunks, raccoons, rabbits, or neighborhood pets for your dining pleasure, because it is legal to harvest and consume roadkill. If you have anti-violent tendencies, you can just scan the highway shoulders for fresh sanitary corpses. Of course, you are not guaranteed legal ownership if you are not the killer.


----------



## brizzle33 (Sep 4, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> i bought a bunch of fresh food. including fresh chicken, turkey, and bacon. humans were meant and designed to eat meat. we are omnivores. nature intended it. nature did not intend for humans to exploit and torture these animals.
> 
> meat supports the economy.
> and it's damn tasty.
> ...




finally sum whos knows there shit what do you bench????


----------



## bobharvey (Sep 4, 2008)

you can get protein from animals without killing them

whey protein and casein protein is found in milk

soy protein is another good protein not found in animals

chicken breasts have good protein and is lean and egg whites are good for you

so you don't have to kill an animal to get protein aside from the chicken


----------



## wackymack (Sep 4, 2008)

dont kill em,but they taste so good,soy milk sucks its not milk its actually soy juice

capseisin is the chemical that makes jalepenos and habanero peppers hot


----------



## bobharvey (Sep 4, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> please show me a vegan that can bench press as much as me....


Untitled


----------



## brizzle33 (Sep 5, 2008)

bobharvey said:


> Untitled



bench press has nothing to do with body building
you can use it aas a work out but most times its high rep low wieght so his max is prolly around 200-225 area i benched 200 my sophmore year and i wasnt a big kid either


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 5, 2008)

*I can bench press 850 pounds and I only eat*

* beans....YouTube - matrix fart*


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 5, 2008)

brizzle33 said:


> bench press has nothing to do with body building
> you can use it aas a work out but most times its high rep low wieght so his max is prolly around 200-225 area i benched 200 my sophmore year and i wasnt a big kid either


i'm not a big guy either. i got up to 240 in football at my peak. i could squat almost 3 times my own body weight. gotta get back to the gym.


----------



## anonymoushippy123 (Sep 6, 2008)

i was a vegitarian for about 3-4 months .. but then i stoped abecause i was moving into a new home and i dident want the people who aggreed to take care of me to have to worry about my diet ... but i must say almost every time i eat meat i wish i was a vegitarian again


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 7, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well...then you just fricken confused me.I thought you were arguing that we shouldn't kill animals.What then do you suggest?Roadkill?Shut up and have a steak!


arguing?

people who argue or have a defend a position are always wrong... right?

there has never been and never will be any TRUTH in thought.. it is all relative truth

the mind is for proving ONESELF right.. but never for getting to the truth...

The mind is used to preserve a delusional state of identity... BUT it wasn't designed for this...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 7, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> i'm not a big guy either. i got up to 240 in football at my peak. i could squat almost 3 times my own body weight. gotta get back to the gym.


been going to the gym for 15 years.. pretty freaky... small guy.. 155 pounds..

90% of the guys i see who claim anything over 225 on a squat can't even go below parellel.. anybody can squat 400 pounds if you don't go deep enough...

do you go below parallel?


----------



## brizzle33 (Sep 7, 2008)

765 parrarell eatin on steak


----------



## Sedition (Sep 8, 2008)

Animal cruelty fucking sucks. Can't explain my anger when I see videos like this.. fucking low life's.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 8, 2008)

brizzle33 said:


> 765 parrarell eatin on steak



photo please...


----------



## wackymack (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 9, 2008)

wackymack said:


>



are those green ganja flakes on that burning cow?


----------



## wackymack (Sep 9, 2008)

its google flakes cookin on google grill


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 9, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> been going to the gym for 15 years.. pretty freaky... small guy.. 155 pounds..
> 
> 90% of the guys i see who claim anything over 225 on a squat can't even go below parellel.. anybody can squat 400 pounds if you don't go deep enough...
> 
> do you go below parallel?


it doesnt count unless your ass is even/ below your knees.


----------



## brizzle33 (Sep 9, 2008)

wow i didnt watch the vid till know and i feel like a assole for anything i said b4 i wish there was a more human way for this my meat eating is getting cut back i feel sorry for these animals its rediculose they have to go through that


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 9, 2008)

brizzle33 said:


> wow i didnt watch the vid till know and i feel like a assole for anything i said b4 i wish there was a more human way for this my meat eating is getting cut back i feel sorry for these animals its rediculose they have to go through that



great start..

a lot of people watch the video and push back.. your response is very human.. there is nothing to defend.. we have all contributed to this cruelty.. and we will make the change!

being genuine and honest with oneself is all we can ask for... 

start by voting with your dollar..

cage free eggs, hormone free cows.. etc..

iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 9, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> it doesnt count unless your ass is even/ below your knees.



word


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 9, 2008)

*my nuts hang below my knees....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 9, 2008)

But can you dead lift with them?


tipsgnob said:


> *my nuts hang below my knees....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 9, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> But can you dead lift with them?


 *my knees?....*


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 10, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> But can you dead lift with them?




iloveyou


----------



## fredfred (Sep 12, 2008)

If God didnt want us to eat animals why did he make them taste like meat?


----------



## ALX420 (Sep 12, 2008)

fredfred said:


> If God didnt want us to eat animals why did he make them taste like meat?


huh?

humans have evolved to rely on meat as a source of protien. our digestive systems have evolved to digest it, our teeth to chew it, our brains to kill it.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 12, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> huh?
> 
> humans have evolved to *rely* on meat as a source of protien. our digestive systems have evolved to digest it, our teeth to chew it, our brains to kill it.



those aren't my limitations.. and I make it a habit not to argue my limitations..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

I like meat.


----------



## bobharvey (Sep 12, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> huh?
> 
> humans have evolved to rely on meat as a source of protien. our digestive systems have evolved to digest it, our teeth to chew it, our brains to kill it.


I'm sorry but our digestive system has not evolved well enough to digest animal meat. Get a thorough cleansing and then tell me that ground beef is properly digested. Red meat is horrible as far as the digestion system goes.

The best protein from animals is cow milk or goat milk. If you are a body builder you would know this.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

Bob, not everyone wants a hose in their butt.Just sayin'.


bobharvey said:


> I'm sorry but our digestive system has not evolved well enough to digest animal meat. Get a thorough cleansing and then tell me that ground beef is properly digested. Red meat is horrible as far as the digestion system goes.
> 
> The best protein from animals is cow milk or goat milk. If you are a body builder you would know this.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 12, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I like meat.


*I'll bet................*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

tipsgnob said:


> *I'll bet................*


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 12, 2008)

bobharvey said:


> I'm sorry but our digestive system has not evolved well enough to digest animal meat. Get a thorough cleansing and then tell me that ground beef is properly digested. Red meat is horrible as far as the digestion system goes.
> 
> The best protein from animals is cow milk or goat milk. If you are a body builder you would know this.



We are "evolved" to eat raw meat..

that is, if you "believe" i the concept of "evolve"

iloveyou


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

Do you believe in the concept of.....oh....nevermind,I'll be good.


Garden Knowm said:


> We are "evolved" to eat raw meat..
> 
> that is, if you "believe" i the concept of "evolve"
> 
> iloveyou


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 12, 2008)

*be good???thats bullshit.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm VERY good.


tipsgnob said:


> *be good???thats bullshit.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 12, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm VERY good.


*ohhh...so we have changed the subject...we talking about fucking now...???*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 12, 2008)

Who said that? Notice how Knowm always leaves when I post on one of his threads?I think its some passive aggressive protest of me.Oh well, I'll leave.


tipsgnob said:


> *ohhh...so we have changed the subject...we talking about fucking now...???*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 12, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Who said that? Notice how Knowm always leaves when I post on one of his threads?I think its some passive aggressive protest of me.Oh well, I'll leave.


*he is scurd of a strong woman stoney.....*


----------



## Garden Knowm (Sep 12, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Who said that? Notice how Knowm always leaves when I post on one of his threads?I think its some passive aggressive protest of me.Oh well, I'll leave.


i don't leave.. i start to jerk off 

iloveyou


----------



## bobharvey (Sep 13, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Bob, not everyone wants a hose in their butt.Just sayin'.


I guess not. It is still good for you to get cleaned out. And if you would see what comes out undigested then you would know what is not good for you. But I guess ignorance is bliss for most of you people.


----------



## wes87t (Sep 13, 2008)

Can you post a sample diet? I went to a link posted by GK and am reading and its saying to eat nothing but meat, fish, vegetables... which i thought was not what the point of this thread?

I'm not saying I don't believe you garden knowm.. just want to see an example of some good foods to eat. I think I may try it out... I dont eat that much meat anymore these days anyway..

Thanks...


----------



## wackymack (Sep 13, 2008)

the path of love is a vagina,it will lead u to ur destiny


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 13, 2008)

I think that's the sweetest thing anyone has said to me here yet.I'm tearing up...


Garden Knowm said:


> i don't leave.. i start to jerk off
> 
> iloveyou


If ignorance means I get to keep my pucker string intact, then I don't want to learn.


bobharvey said:


> I guess not. It is still good for you to get cleaned out. And if you would see what comes out undigested then you would know what is not good for you. But I guess ignorance is bliss for most of you people.


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 13, 2008)

*it's a full moon tonight......has anyone been acting crazy...???*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 13, 2008)

Not me.......


tipsgnob said:


> *it's a full moon tonight......has anyone been acting crazy...???*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 13, 2008)

*give it time....*


----------



## el shaggy (Sep 14, 2008)

bobharvey said:


> I guess not. It is still good for you to get cleaned out. And if you would see what comes out undigested then you would know what is not good for you. But I guess ignorance is bliss for most of you people.


I think I need a colon cleaning like that. 

Not like I want the tube and water enema but I bet I'd help the irritable bowel syndrome.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 14, 2008)

Well, you go ahead and try it, and tell us how you feel after!


el shaggy said:


> I think I need a colon cleaning like that.
> 
> Not like I want the tube and water enema but I bet I'd help the irritable bowel syndrome.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 16, 2008)

This made me feel very sad. YouTube - the tracks of my tears smokey robinson


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 16, 2008)

*no more sadness.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 16, 2008)

Just the pics of the cows.Sad.


tipsgnob said:


> *no more sadness.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Sep 16, 2008)

YouTube - Goldfrapp - Happiness


----------



## el shaggy (Sep 18, 2008)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, you go ahead and try it, and tell us how you feel after!


I don't think my insurance covers colon cleansings. I don't think its cheap either.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm just the type of person that, if you want to stick something in my ass, you better knock me out.(shivers)But there are herbal colon cleanses you can buy.


el shaggy said:


> I don't think my insurance covers colon cleansings. I don't think its cheap either.


----------



## el shaggy (Sep 18, 2008)

That might be cool, cause Irritable Bowel Syndrome is fucking shitty. no pun intended.

Nothing has been up my butt so I have pretty neutral feelings towards it for medical reasons.

This is the path of Love.


----------

